# The Phone: I dare you.



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Here is my dare to all SAS members: Let's see how many of you are brave enough to take the UltraShy challenge.

If you contact me I will provide you with my phone number as soon as I get your request. No exceptions. I'll give my number to anybody who asks and I will talk to you if you're brave enough to call. All are invited to take this challenge. There are only a select few on SAS who have yet to meet this challenge, so talking with the infamous UltraShy does come with bragging rights. :lol

You'll find that I don't bite and am actually quite enjoyable to chat with. You might even find that I'm a nice guy. A few conversations have gone on for hours, so I can't be too bad. We can talk about anything you want.

What more could you ask for. You get to practice your phone skills -- something most with SA could use -- and you get to talk to me as an added bonus. Hard to imagine anything more desirable than that, isn't it?

So, are you brave enough? If so, contact me.

Karl


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol good idea. Id do it but the phone cost wouldnt be all that great (from australia) and its 11pm with an 8am lecture tomorrow lolz.

I look forward to the replies and stories in here tomorrow .


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

id like to try...the thing is...i stay in the house all day long...so i basically have nothing to talk about...and when im nervous my mind goes blank and i forget what i was talking about...and it would be awkward...i wanna try cuz its time to do the things i dont like doing :hide ...if you laugh at me on the phone ill kill you


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

it doesnt include any spanking does it?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: The Phone: I dare you.*



Gumaro said:


> it doesnt include any spanking does it?


That's a bonus offer that only applies to females. And it requires in person meeting; despite the old AT&T slogan, you can't actually reach out and touch someone.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks for letting me call, Karl...it was nice talking to you...wasnt awkward at all...now i have someone to talk to when my SA is acting up :boogie :banana :hs :drunk


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

erkenne and I talked for almost 2 hours. And he's all the way over in Germany. See, it can be done. Does this inspire any of you to call me?


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I'll call you again once I feel better. I'm currently off my meds & very depressed and anxious...it wouldn't be a fun conversation.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

thats a great challenge UltraShy and i applaud you for the offer, if i can get past the phone bill plus quell my depression and anxiety a bit ill take you up on it. you gotta remember though that whilst youre pumped on your infamously high dose of xanax im sitting here in the uk with my crappy antidepressants sh*tting myself


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

What are your hobbies and what do you like to talk about?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: The Phone: I dare you.*



foxtrot said:


> thats a great challenge UltraShy and i applaud you for the offer, if i can get past the phone bill plus quell my depression and anxiety a bit ill take you up on it. you gotta remember though that whilst youre pumped on your infamously high dose of xanax im sitting here in the uk with my crappy antidepressants sh*tting myself


Hey, they still have booze in the UK. One guy went through 1/3 liter of rum before & during a conversation that lasted for a couple hours. He told me he was drinking. His intoxication wasn't obvious.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

daaaaave said:


> What are your hobbies and what do you like to talk about?


Hobbies, uh, well I need to get some of those. Take a look at my profile for more info.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I lost your #, Karl. Otherwise I would have called you randomly over the months. I won't pee while talking on the phone this time.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

BeNice said:


> I lost your #, Karl. Otherwise I would have called you randomly over the months. I won't pee while talking on the phone this time.


lmao.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Nae said:


> BeNice said:
> 
> 
> > I lost your #, Karl. Otherwise I would have called you randomly over the months. I won't pee while talking on the phone this time.
> ...


Nae must have been the rum drinker if BeNice was the pisser. Hard to remember who did what.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: The Phone: I dare you.*



UltraShy said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > it doesnt include any spanking does it?
> ...


pfft. youre dropping the incentive for males to call you!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: The Phone: I dare you.*



Gumaro said:


> pfft. youre dropping the incentive for males to call you!


Well, I'm sure you can find some nice guy to spank you if you look. :lol

I could use an incentive to get females to call. Few SAS members have ever called me and only one a female. I already seem to get vastly more male attention, of the little attention I get at all.


----------



## Musicologist (Jun 7, 2004)

Do you have skype i cant afford to call you from Australia but i can with skype.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: The Phone: I dare you.*



Musicologist said:


> Do you have skype i cant afford to call you from Australia but i can with skype.


Sorry, don't have it. Actually, I don't even know what skype is.

Karl


----------

